# إيه الفرق.........؟



## pure heart (28 أبريل 2007)

عندي سؤال بسيييييط ...... هوه أي الفرق بين :
العهد الجديد ؟
والعهد القديم؟

وبس..؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

العهد القديم(التوراة) هو عهد الناموس
العهد الجديد(الانجيل) هو عهد النعمة


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*العهد القديم ....... هو عهد الله مع ابراهيم أبينا و بنيه .....

و العهد الجديد هو العهد الجديد بين الله و كل البشر .......

يتضمن العهد القديم  اسفار الشريعة (التوراة) و الانبياء و الاسفار الشعرية 

و يشمل العهد الجديد البشائر و الاعمال و الرسائل و الرؤيا

اذا عندك سؤال ثاني ...... لا تتردد 

دمت في امان الله*


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

* وانتو بتؤمنوا و تتعبدوا بالعهد القديم و لا الجديد؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*الكتاب المقدس كله هو كلام الله وينقسم لجزئين,..
العهد القديم: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله قبل التجسد اى قبل الميلاد
العهد الجديد: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله بعد الميلاد*


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*نحن نؤمن بكل كلمة من الوحي الالهي في العهدين .......

فالله هو الذي اوحى اسفار العهد القديم هو نفسه الذي اوحى اسفار العهد الجديد *


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> * وانتو بتؤمنوا و تتعبدوا بالعهد القديم و لا الجديد؟؟*


 
*بتؤمنوا دية مقبولة*
*بس بتعبدوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*يا أختي *
*نحن أبناء وأحباء ولسنا عبيد *

*وعامة العهد القديم هو هو العهد الجديد*
*فالجديد مخبئ بالقديم والقديم تجلي بالجديد*
*فالسيد المسيح *
*هو محور العهدين وهو المشرع الوحيد للعهدين*
*وهو إله العهدين*
*فمدام هكذا فلا فرق بينهم *
*لأن الله ليس عنده أختلاف أو تغير أو حتي ظل دوران*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *شوووووووووو إحنا أبناءُ الله ....*




*بالفعل نحن أبناء*
*لأن كل من يؤمن بالسيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد"*
*سيكون أبن ومحبوب من الله*​*​[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 27 لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ
[/Q-BIBLE]​* 


*sara* قال:


> *ولا نعبد الله .... وهل هناك إيمان من غير عباده!!!!؟؟؟*




*!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*الإيمان هو الأهم والأولي*
*فمن المستحيل أن يكون هناك عبادة بدون إيمان*

*لأنني لا أستطيع أن أعبد شئ دون أن أؤمن به أولاً ............ صح*
*فكيف لي أن أعبد دون أن أؤمن*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *ثانيا بما أنَ العهد القديم هو التوراة (( على ما أعتقد هذا كتاب اليهود))*
> *فهل هناك شرط أو علاقة *
> *بأنَ الذي يؤمن بالعهد القديم ليس من الضرورة أن يؤمن بالعهد الجديد *




*الإيمان بالعهد الجديد هو ضروري كي يخلص*
*لأنهم إن لم يؤمن به فلن يؤمن بشخصه المحوري *
*يسوع المسيح له المجد*
*ومادام لم يؤمن فهو ظل كما هو يهودي*
*ولا جديد فقد دين بالفعل*
*ودم المسيح عليه وعلي أولاده*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *و أن الذي يؤمن بالعهد الجديد عليه أن يؤمن بالعهد القديم *




*بالطبع لأن العهد الجديد هو عهد النعمة عهد الكمال *
*وقد أكمل السيد المسيح هذا العهد بكلمة *
*قد أكمل*
*فالعهد أكمل بموت المسح وقيامته*
*وكل من أمن به وجب عليه أن يؤمن بالعهد القديم أيضاً *
*لأن العهد القديم كله يتحدث عن فادي البشرية*
*اله الظاهر في الجسد .... يسوع المسيح*
*فلماذا لا يؤمن به أذاً*​


*sara* قال:


> *هل في هذه العلاقة أدنى صحة؟؟*


*ما رأيك أنتي بعد التوضيح*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



*sara* قال:


> *ممكن بس اتوضحلي على قد فهمي بعد إذنك ...هلأ احنا احباب الله ..المؤمنين به و الطائعين له أكيد *
> *ولكن أبناء الله مش فاهمه منيح شو يعني ((خلفته))!!!! أستغفر الله العظيم ..*




*هذه هي المشكله الكبري بتفكير المسلمين*
*أي شئ يدخل في البنوة لله *
*يتصورا أنه زاواج ومن ثم أنجاب !!!!!!!!!!*
*نقول المسيح يسوع له المجد هو أبن الله*
* يقلون هل الله أنجب !!!!!*
*نقول نحن أولاد الله *
*يقولون "شوه خلفكم" !!!!!!*​ 
*مع أن بنقطة تركيز وخاصة في موضوع سؤال الأخت سارة*


> *شو يعني ((خلفته))!!!! *


 
*نقول ألم تسمعي عن فلان أبن البلد , أبن النيل , أو هذه من بنات أفكاري ....... والألفاظ الأخري من هذا القبيل*

*يا أختي *
*نحن أبناء الله بالتبني *
*فهو فداني وأنقذني من الهلاك*
*بل وأشتراني *
*فصار هو أبي وأنا أبنه *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،5 لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.6 ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: ((يَا أَبَا الآبُ)).7 إِذاً لَسْتَ بَعْدُ عَبْداً بَلِ ابْناً، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ ابْناً فَوَارِثٌ لِلَّهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ
[/Q-BIBLE]*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *صحْ ....فالإيمان هو الأساس ولكن لا بد أن يصاحبه عمل كنوع من الترجمة لهذا الإيمان ...صح؟؟*




*صح ...... ولكن الإيمان أولاً*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *هل عقيدة اليهود خاطئة أم صحيحة أم أنها ناقصة إن صح التعبير؟؟*




*إن صح التعبير *
*هي قاصرة *
*ولكنها صحيحة ولكن كُملت بمجئ المسيحية*​ 


*sara* قال:


> ولماذا لم يؤمنوا أتباع العهد القديم فقط (( الدين اليهودي)) بالعهد الجديد بما أنَ العهد القديم قد بشَر بالمعنى الأصح بمجيء يسوع الرب.
> مشكوووووور




*لن أستطيع الأجابة *
*هم من يستطيعوا أن يبرروا عدم إيمانهم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## *sara* (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*



			فقد كانوا مطالبين بأن يؤمنوا بما بين ايديهم حتى مجىء المسيح وبالتالى فحتى مجىء المسيح كان اليهود مؤمنين
اما بعد مجىء المسيح فمنهم من قبل المسيح وهؤلاء صاروا مسيحيين مؤمنين
ومنهم من رفضوا وهؤلاء صاروا غير مؤمنين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*قلتم بأنَ الدين اليهودي دينُ قاصر...

وسألت ولم أجد لسؤالي جوابا 

كيف يحاسب الله تعالى أناس دينهم قاصر؟؟*


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *قلتم بأنَ الدين اليهودي دينُ قاصر..*
> *وسألت ولم أجد لسؤالي جوابا*
> *كيف يحاسب الله تعالى أناس دينهم قاصر؟؟*


*أنا لم أقل أن اليهودية ديانة قاصرة بالمعني المفهوم منكي*
*أنا قلت أنها قاصرة بالمعني الروحي*
*علي أساس أن اليهودية والناموس لن يفتحا الفردوس*
*ولن يعتقا الإنسان من الموت الأبدي*
*أذ مازال الحكم بالموت ساري*​ 
إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ.2 لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.3 لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ 4 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ حُكْمُ النَّامُوسِ فِينَا نَحْنُ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ.5 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَبِمَا لِلْجَسَدِ يَهْتَمُّونَ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ فَبِمَا لِلرُّوحِ.6 لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ وَلَكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## برنابا01 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس كله هو كلام الله وينقسم لجزئين,..
> العهد القديم: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله قبل التجسد اى قبل الميلاد
> العهد الجديد: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله بعد الميلاد*


بناء على هذه المشاركة خطر ببالي سؤال
هل اوحى الله بالعهد الجديد ليسوع خلال تجسده على الارض


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



برنابا01 قال:


> بناء على هذه المشاركة خطر ببالي سؤال
> هل اوحى الله بالعهد الجديد ليسوع خلال تجسده على الارض



هل تعلم من هو يسوع... هو كلمة الله... 
فهل كلمة الله يوحي إليه من الله..؟!!!​


----------



## برنابا01 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



remorb قال:


> هل تعلم من هو يسوع... هو كلمة الله...
> فهل كلمة الله يوحي إليه من الله..؟!!!​




هل كلمتة الله تعني انه اله
اليس هو بشر خلال تواجده على الارض
 اعني 
الم ياتي كبشر خلال فترة حياته وخلال هذه الفترة اخبر تعاليمه التي تقولون عنها الانجيل
ولهذا سالت 
هل الله اوحى له بالانجيل وهو على الارض اي خلال تجسده


----------



## برنابا01 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس كله هو كلام الله وينقسم لجزئين,..
> العهد القديم: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله قبل التجسد اى قبل الميلاد
> العهد الجديد: وهو الجزء الذى اوحى به الله بعد الميلاد*



حدد اوحى به لمن 
اعني الله اوحى بالعهد الجديد لمن


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

لتلاميذه


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي برنابا 1*



برنابا01 قال:


> هل كلمتة الله تعني انه اله
> اليس هو بشر خلال تواجده على الارض
> اعني
> الم ياتي كبشر خلال فترة حياته وخلال هذه الفترة اخبر تعاليمه التي تقولون عنها الانجيل
> ...


 
*بص يا حبيبي سيبك من موضوع كلمة الله والله*
*خلينا بسؤالك بموضوع الوحي لعدم التشتيت*

*الأنجيل هذا يا أخي لتوضيح المعني *

*هو تدوين أعمال السيد المسيح له المجد علي الأرض*
*فكلمة الوحي هذه من وجهة نظري أنا *
*ليس لها مكان بالعهد الجديد سوي بسفر الرؤية السفر النبوي الوجيد بالعهد الجديد*
*أما باقي الكتاب "العهد الجديد" هو تدوين لأعمال وتعاليم*
*السيد المسيح له المجد *
*بأرشادر من الروح القدس **العامل في تلاميذه*
*فهم يدونوا والروح القدس يعصمهم*
*ولكن هم يدركوا ويعلموا ما يدونوه*
*فهم لا يدونون شئ مجهول ليس له وجود*
*أنما يدونون ما رأته أعينهم وما سمعته أذانهم وما أدركته عقولهم*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخي برنابا 1*
> 
> 
> ...



*يعني هو عبارة عن تدوين يعني توثيق لاحداث او تعاليم تم مشاهدتها او سماعها*

الى هنى يكفيني اعترافك انه ليس وحي ولا تنزيل يعني انه ليس من الله


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 التلاميذ لم ينسو شي...؟ وما الدليل انهم رسل...؟


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



> التلاميذ لم ينسو شي...؟ وما الدليل انهم رسل...؟


*عزيزي الفاضل
لان مصدره إلهي وانهم جميعاً قد كتبوا
 "مسوقين من الروح القدس" 
"كل الكتاب موحى به من الله  ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ  للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر"[/COLOR]​*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 الا تعتقد انه كذب وقال انه موحي من الله لتصدقوه....؟ اذا لم يكون كاذب ما الدليل...؟ ومدليل انه رسول ..؟ ولمن ارسل..؟ وماهي معجزته...؟


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*قلنا لك
"مسوقين من الروح القدس"​*


----------



## al7kem (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



al7kem قال:


> الا تعتقد انه كذب وقال انه موحي من الله لتصدقوه....؟ اذا لم يكون كاذب ما الدليل...؟ ومدليل انه رسول ..؟ ولمن ارسل..؟ وماهي معجزته...؟



ياخي لم تاتي بدليل اذا هو كاذب ام لا ..؟ ولمن ارسل وماهي معجزته..؟ومدليل انه رسول...؟ وشكرا على تجاوبك معي.....


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



برنابا01 قال:


> *يعني هو عبارة عن تدوين يعني توثيق لاحداث او تعاليم تم مشاهدتها او سماعها*
> 
> الى هنى يكفيني اعترافك انه ليس وحي ولا تنزيل يعني انه ليس من الله



*واضح انك مدمن تدليس يا برنابا ودى مش اول مرة ليك, فتوين لم يقل ابدا ان الكتاب المقدس ليس وحى, فلماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟
اليس ذلك اعترافا منك بالعجز عن اثبات التحريف المزعوم؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



al7kem قال:


> ياخي لم تاتي بدليل اذا هو كاذب ام لا ..؟ ولمن ارسل وماهي معجزته..؟ومدليل انه رسول...؟ وشكرا على تجاوبك معي.....



*عن اى رسول تسأل يا اخ؟*


----------



## al7kem (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 التلاميذ ليس هم رسل.....؟ الذي كتبو العهد الجديد...؟


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



al7kem قال:


> التلاميذ ليس هم رسل.....؟ الذي كتبو العهد الجديد...؟



*لو تسأل عن رسل العهد الجديد فالدليل القاطع على رسوليتهم هو ان المسيح اختارهم بنفسه وارسلهم لتبشير الخليقة بالانجيل واوحى لهم باسفار العهد الجديد بروحه القدوس, فالسيد المسيح قال لهم:
اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها (مر  16 :  15)*


----------



## Twin (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ برنابا 1*

*عارف بأمانة خسارة فيك أسم برنابا*
*فهو قديس عظيم وأنت .............*​ 


برنابا01 قال:


> *يعني هو عبارة عن تدوين يعني توثيق لاحداث او تعاليم تم مشاهدتها او سماعها*
> 
> الى هنى يكفيني اعترافك انه ليس وحي ولا تنزيل يعني انه ليس من الله



*لا إله الآ المسيح*

*هو أنا هكتب وهرد علي أسئلتك *
*وكمان مطلوب مني أشرح لحضرتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*يارب أرحم ونور عقول هؤلاء*

*وبصراحة يكفيني رد الأخ الحبيب كرستين*​*



واضح انك مدمن تدليس يا برنابا ودى مش اول مرة ليك, فتوين لم يقل ابدا ان الكتاب المقدس ليس وحى, فلماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟
اليس ذلك اعترافا منك بالعجز عن اثبات التحريف المزعوم؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


وليكون بركة​سلام ونعمة​​​​*​


----------



## al7kem (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

ياخي هل كان من الرسل من خانه...؟ وا من شك فيه انه يعمل الفاحشه...؟ اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها (مر 16 : 15) هل كتب هذا الكلام في عهد المسيح وهو حي او عندما مات...؟


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



> ياخي هل كان من الرسل من خانه...؟ وا من شك فيه انه يعمل الفاحشه...؟ اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها (مر 16 : 15) هل كتب هذا الكلام في عهد المسيح وهو حي او عندما مات...؟


*عزيزي
كان يهوذ من التلاميذ صح 
ولكن لم يكن من الرسل
التلاميذ اخذو صفة الرسول  بالأمورية العظمة 
اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها ​*


----------



## al7kem (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 من الدليل لنه ليس من الرسل....؟ اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها 
 هل كتب في عهد المسيح وهو حي او ميت.............؟


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ الحكيم*



al7kem قال:


> من الدليل لنه ليس من الرسل....؟ اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها
> هل كتب في عهد المسيح وهو حي او ميت.............؟


 
*المسيح ليس بميت يا أخ*
*هو حي وإن كان قد مات كفارة عنا فهذا لا يعني أنه مازل ميتاً لأنه قد قام*

*عامة السيد المسيح هو من قال هذه الوصية*
*ودونت فيما بعد بناء علي ما رأته الرسل بأعينهم وسمعوه بأذانهم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## al7kem (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 ياخي ما الدليل ان يهوذ انه ليس من الرسل....؟ وما دليل ان التلاميذ هم الرسل..؟ لا تقول مسوقين من الروح القدس نريد ادله شافيه.. اي واحد ياتي ويقول انه مسوق من الروح القدس يصدق...؟ وهل بولس راءى المسيح وتكلم معه....؟


----------



## استفانوس (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



> ما الدليل ان يهوذ انه ليس من الرسل


*قلنا اعلاه
ان يهوذ لم يكن مع التلاميذ حين ارسلهم المسيح بمأمورية العظمة​*


> وهل بولس راءى المسيح وتكلم معه....؟


*نعم لقد تكلم الرب معه وهو على طريق دمشق​*


----------



## al7kem (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 هل هو راى المسيح وهو حي على الارض وتكلم معه ..؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*قلنا لك السيد المسيح تكلم معه 

انت متصور الامر لعبة ..... 


مع وجود 12 رسولا و 72 تلميذا..... و سبعة شمامسة؟؟

و الكثيرين من القديسين......... و كل هؤلاء كان الرب يعيش معهم و يظهر لهم بعد القيامة و كان الروح القدس يقودهم اثناء كل الاضطهادات الشرسة ..... و يتكلم عنهم امام الرؤساء ؟

هل يستطيع الواحد ان يعلن انه راى المسيح امام الملأ و هو لم يره؟؟ 

لقد حاول البعض الاصطياد في الماء العكرة ....... لكن الرسل بقيادة الروح القدس كانوا لهم بالمرصاد 


تعمق قليلا.....و اقرأ كيف ظهر السيد المسيح للقديس حنانيا 




هل ما تفكر به منطقي .........و  اذا كنت ترفض مسبقا المنطق و الايمان  لم الحوار من الأساس؟*


----------



## al7kem (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 ياخي نعم هو لعبه اي احد ياتي ويقول انا راية المسيح تصدقوه  اين الدليل ان هو رسول..؟ ياخي خاف الله وتبصر :اين شوكتك يا موت. اين غلبتك يا هاوية. اما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية. وقوة الخطية هي الناموس. ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح. 
ياخي شخص يتكلم عن نفسه تقولون هذا من عند الله اقرا جيدا..اتقر ان المسيح لم يكمل الرساله السماويه قبل ان يموت لذالك يرسل الرسل...؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*
ادعاء الحكمة امر خطير  


نرجع و نقول لك .... 

اولا تكلم امام الملأ بما رآه و سمعه من الرب شخصيا ...... و وجود بطرس الرسول و باقي الرسل في نفس المنطقة و في نفس الفترة ......... و تأييدهم الروح القدس لهم جميعا

كنا قد ردينا على عضو آخر ادعى ان الرسل رفضوا الرسول بولس .... و لا أدري من أين له هذا ! 

على العموم نعطيك الرد مرة ثانية 

يذكر سفر أعمال الرسل كيف ان الرسل و التلاميذ مع الرسول بولس و القديس برنابا كانوا مجتمعين في مجمع الرسل  في اورشليم ...
[q-bible]
لما حصل لبولس وبرنابا منازعة ومباحثة ليست بقليلة معهم رتبوا ان يصعد بولس وبرنابا واناس آخرون منهم الى الرسل والمشايخ الى‏ اورشليم من اجل هذه المسئلة. فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة اجتازوا في فينيقية والسامرة يخبرونهم برجوع الامم وكانوا يسببون سرورا عظيما لجميع الاخوة. ولما حضروا الى اورشليم قبلتهم الكنيسة والرسل والمشايخ فاخبروهم بكل ما صنع الله معهم. ولكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد آمنوا من مذهب الفريسيين وقالوا انه ينبغي ان يختنوا ويوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر. فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس وقال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل ويؤمنون. والله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا ايضا. ولم يميّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم. فالآن لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا نحن ان نحمله. لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا. فسكت الجمهور كله. وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس يحدثان بجميع ما صنع الله من الآيات والعجائب في الامم بواسطتهم وبعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني. سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم ليأخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه......
أعمال الرسل 15: 1-14

[/q-bible]

كل هؤلاء الرسل كان الله يظهر اهم باستمرار و كلهم كانوا روح واحدة و رسالتهم واحدة 

هذا رد شافي على اول شبهة 






			اتقر ان المسيح لم يكمل الرساله السماويه قبل ان يموت لذالك يرسل الرسل...؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


السيد المسيح له المجد هو ازلي و حيّ الى الابد

السيد المسيح قد اكمل الفداء للجنس البشري 

و أرسل الرسل الى العالم اجمع ليكرزوا الأنجيل لكل الشعوب على السواء 


اتمنى لو تقرأ كل النصوص قبل أن تجادل و تعيد نفسك *


----------



## al7kem (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 ياخي ما هو الرسول....؟ ولماذا يرسل....؟


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*الرسول ياسيد
لايعيش حسب هواه
يقتل ويسلب  ويشتهي زوجة ابنه ويزني وووووو
الرسول الذي من عند الله هو الذي يخبر الناس بما احبهم ويرشدهم للصلاح
وشغله الشغال خلاص النفوس وليس جمع الفلوس
همه انقاذ الناس من الموت وليس ان يقتل الناس​*


----------



## al7kem (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 من الرسول الذي يسلب ويقتل...؟ الرسول ياتي لتكملة ما جاء به الرسول الذي قبله هل المسيح هو اخر الرسل...؟ اذا كانت الاجابه نعم لماذا يرسل بعده رسل...؟


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*



> هل المسيح هو اخر الرسل...


المسيح هو رب الرسل​


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

*
سألت من هو الرسول 

الرسول هو الذي اختاره السيد المسيح لينشر الانجيل الى الامم 

الرسل الذين رأوا المسيح و كان يظهر لهم بعد القيامة و الروح القدس المعزي حل عليهم و قادهم في الصعاب و كان يتكلم عنهم امام الذين يقاومون الحق ....... 

فهم قد ارسلهم السيد المسيح الى العالم لينشروا الايمان بين كل الامم 


و الروح القدس اعطى لبعض الرسل الوحي المسجل في الكتاب المقدس 

*


----------



## al7kem (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

 يوحنا ولوقا مثلهم كمثل سيدنا ابراهيم او موسى عليهم السلام...؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: إيه الفرق.........؟*

الروح القدس حل على كل الانبياء الذين تنبأوا عن السيد المسيح له المجد و عن الايام التي تلت القيامة 

وحل على الرسل و التلاميذ الذين ارسلهم السيد المسيح لينشروا الانجيل 


و موهبة تسجيل الوحي هي من الروح القدس 

يقول الوحي في رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 

[q-bible] 
*عَالِمِينَ هذَا أَوَّلاً: أَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الْكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
[/q-bible]


----------

